# Web Design



## buddygold (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been trying to build a website with wordpress but it doesn't seem to let you edit all parts of the different themes. I have tried numerous themes but end up at a place where I want to put text or change a background color and it doesn;t seem to let me. 

Has anybody found a theme they found user friendly.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you tried the wordpress forum? If you have a theme you like, and have issues with it I'd check with the author (if it's a premium theme) or the wordpress forum.

TP


----------



## BaumanHoney (Aug 3, 2013)

PM me I do websites design, I'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Aaronm (Oct 2, 2016)

You can add custom CSS to WordPress themes under Appearance > Editor menu. I'd suggest creating a child theme and then adding in your own custom CSS page to it. Here's a link to child themes in the wordpress codex https://codex.wordpress.org/Child_Themes


----------



## CWHeadley (Mar 24, 2017)

I have found that of all the WordPress themes going that are free to use, Weaver Xtreme seems to be the most customizable.

https://weavertheme.com/weaver-xtreme/


----------



## MoeC (Mar 10, 2017)

There are two different WordPress platforms. One is wordpress.com one is wordpress.org.
One of them you can't edit the html, Perl or CSS, but the other you can. I forget which is which.

With the one that is fully customizable you need a domain name and need to install WP.


----------



## Plainview (May 11, 2017)

Divi is a great theme by Elegantthemes. You have to buy it but it's very easy to use and customize. You can try out the theme here before you buy it. https://www.elegantthemesdemo.com/?et_fb=1

It has a visual page builder which is very nice.


----------

